# World Embryo



## Inuhanyou (Dec 16, 2007)

"In this world a cell phone can bring forth daemons from another world. Fighters, possessing weapons called "jinki cores", kill the daemons and protect our world. A boy is infected by a daemon and straggles to survive from both daemons and the jinki users that hunt him down."

Summary taken from Animenewsnetwork.com

Yea its abit weird starting off but its from the creator of chrno crusade so i have super high hopes for it.


Link removed


----------



## ?ber-man (Dec 16, 2007)

I started reading this when it first came out, but then the group scanning it stop cause of licensing ... Anyway they only reach the end of the first arc by the time it was stopped so I'm glad to see it's back!!!X3


----------



## coolx (Dec 17, 2007)

this is cool manga.....
i'll stick with this...


----------



## Acidblood7 (Dec 17, 2007)

awesome manga, though I wish there were more then 1 chapter out right now.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 17, 2007)

acf^&%&*fqwew7%!! Thnx Pimp i superbly appreciate it!


----------



## coolx (Dec 17, 2007)

is that from maximum7  ???


----------



## ?ber-man (Dec 18, 2007)

coolx said:


> is that from maximum7  ???



thats who used to scan it.... btw what group is doing it now?


----------



## Acidblood7 (Dec 18, 2007)

Excellent chapters.....I want MORE!!!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 21, 2007)

Well i read all the chapters available in one night and i have to say...HOLY SHIT THIS MANGA IS FUCKING BETTER THEN ANY OTHER MANGA I'VE READ LIKE EVER ><


----------



## Tenderfoot (Feb 14, 2008)

This manga is awesome! Just started reading it, its kinda refreshing ^_^


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 15, 2008)

awesome! I supremely recommend it, amame riku is probably one of my favorite characters..


----------



## Captain Pimp (Mar 7, 2008)

And thou shalt continue with its awesome-ness 

*Vol. 3 Chapter 17*-->*Bleach 313 by Binktopia*


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 7, 2008)

YEA! YEA!  I FUCKING WAS WAITING FOR THIS! YEA!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 7, 2008)

FINNALY too, its even better because they're starting at volume 3 so we can get new chapters right off the bat


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Mar 8, 2008)

I'm interested...thanks for starting this thread Inhanyou.


----------



## tersalius (Mar 8, 2008)

so just to know
how many chapters do we have out on japan for this manga?


----------



## tersalius (Mar 8, 2008)

at baka manga updates they say that we have just 3 volumes till now.
so i was wondering if is this a monthly manga or not?
could someone help with the answer. thanks!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 8, 2008)

yes, its a month seinen manga


----------



## kaz (Mar 9, 2008)

I know of 31 chapters for World Embryo that have been translated.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 9, 2008)

Of course!  They're pretty decent i'd say....

<.<;; now then..ahem...-cough-...read it


----------



## Sin (Mar 9, 2008)

Kay, caught up.

It's not bad.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 19, 2008)

YEA BITCH YEA!  nobody messes with the embryo


----------



## Lord Jure (Mar 19, 2008)

Well, the latest chapter wasn't so much interesting, but I am looking forward to seeing more of this manga.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 19, 2008)

Lord Jure said:


> *Well, the latest chapter wasn't so much interesting*, but I am looking forward to seeing more of this manga.




Lolwut


----------



## mister_napolean (Mar 19, 2008)

i hope the baby dies i dont like it


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 19, 2008)

just because you said that you don't like her mr napolean, nene purposely isnt going to die, just to spite you


----------



## Kuroro (Mar 19, 2008)

_World Embryo_ is an interesting series. I'm looking forward to future chapters, and seeing the main character develop a darker persona as the manga progresses is a sight to behold.

From MH

You'll find translations all the way up to chapter 30 with the above link. To find chapter 31 though, click here.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 19, 2008)

YEA BITCH YEA  

Sankyuu for the information kuroro


----------



## coolx (Mar 20, 2008)

is there DDL for ch19 other than badongo ?
I can't open badongo link....

*Spoiler*: _link_ 




```
http://www.badongo.com/file/8354805
```


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Mar 20, 2008)

^ [MF]


----------



## coolx (Mar 20, 2008)

thanx a lot....


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 25, 2008)

do you mind linking to those? i dont really have a way to get to them


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 12, 2008)

Thx for the heads up uberman


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 18, 2008)

I agree!!


----------



## Lord Jure (Apr 20, 2008)

World Embryo chapter 32: Mediafire link


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 20, 2008)

ok cool...say..does anyone else think that there's somethin going to happen between rena and riku or is it just me


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 22, 2008)

Amazing manga..wonder what Neene's fate will be..and Riku's too..


----------



## Champloon (Apr 22, 2008)

just caught up after putting this manga on hold for awhile and i must say riku had one weird family setup

wonder what happened to his dad


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 22, 2008)

I thought he died or something..


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 22, 2008)

Yeah I thought they said in the early chapters he had a heart attack


----------



## Champloon (Apr 22, 2008)

i thought so at first also but then i read this

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 22, 2008)

but that doesnt prove he's alive though, it could be as in..consult with the grave stone or something?? I dunno!


----------



## LordAndross (May 31, 2008)

updating this, i'm not for sure if 32 was the latest actual chapter in japan, but young king our's magezine was a tad late this month, being released on the 30 of May. So with it only being a day and a half later, it's no surprise that the raw's arent even out yet.


----------



## Lord Jure (Jun 1, 2008)

Thanks for the news

Just to confirm it... WE is monthly manga that is released in later part of month?


----------



## LordAndross (Jun 1, 2008)

yeah, it's published by young king our's which is a monthly magezine, same magezine that hold's hellsing. but usually it's toward's the center of the mnoth, so I'm just considering it "late" this month.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 2, 2008)

keep the world embyro news flowing ppl, its so drab here...


----------



## Sin (Jun 2, 2008)

Inuhanyou said:


> keep the world embyro news flowing ppl, its so drab here...


This manga needs more exposure, it's actually pretty good.

What are the RAWs up to anyways?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 2, 2008)

Sin said:


> This manga needs more exposure, it's actually pretty good.
> 
> What are the RAWs up to anyways?



heck if i know, but i do agree with you about the exposure part...i tried putting out recommendations but it ended up annoying everyone


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 11, 2008)

nice manga, i follow it. the power upgrade is not exaggarated in this manga which i like.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 11, 2008)

How do you mean matricha?


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 11, 2008)

i mean Inuhanyou suggests *World Embryo*


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 28, 2008)

Chapter 33 of WORLD EMBRYO!  Is up!

MediaFire

 Enjoy!!~


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 28, 2008)

great job, i almost forgot about this manga, been soo long since last release.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 28, 2008)

Yea most would..so little exposure..not enough people working on the projects neither


----------



## Majeh (Jul 28, 2008)

34 and 35 r up and mangashare.
Click me, please. Shirp will be happy.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 29, 2008)

is it xmas or what? great news


----------



## Blastrix (Oct 14, 2008)

I just started reading this, and i think it is surpsingly good! Definitely a manga i would reccomend  

And also... While i was reading it, i thought it was a shounen! But it appears to be a seinen since it is published in the Young King OURs (Monthly seinen magazin)?


----------



## Majeh (Nov 12, 2008)

36 and 37 are up at Mangashare!!!!!! heres link.
KibaHina Lovely Picnic


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 13, 2008)

Saw a few scans in the OBD and this manga intrigues me. I plan on picking this up. 

I just need to find where to read it all. 

-edit-

Wait, never mind. XD


----------



## Majeh (Nov 13, 2008)

38 is up at MangaShare.
wow gold


----------



## Majeh (Nov 14, 2008)

39 by DDK up at mangashare.
Download


----------



## ~Greed~ (Nov 14, 2008)

wow , the stupid girl is in love with a serial killer. just watch , when she meets Takou he'll kill her right away.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 15, 2009)

Hmm...when's the next chapter to be scheduled at i wonder?


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jan 16, 2009)

Inuhanyou said:


> Hmm...when's the next chapter to be scheduled at i wonder?



If you looked at the credits page for ch. 40, the next chapter will _probably_ be released on Feb. 9.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 20, 2009)

Hmm..alright, thanks bud


----------



## Espresso (Jan 21, 2009)

Uzumaki Luiz


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jul 1, 2009)

Ch. 41: jeansan
Ch. 42: jeansan
Ch. 43: jeansan
Ch. 44: jeansan

Needs less Yui and more Riku


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 1, 2009)

thanks dude!


----------



## Nisukeita (Oct 16, 2011)

bump 

Anyone still read this? Ch 69 was just released, I read all the chapters in like 2 days, pretty wild ride. Surprised its not more popular around here.


----------



## BlaZeR (Nov 11, 2011)

The beginning was average but it picks up, I'm up to chapter 47 now !


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 11, 2011)

It should definitely be more popular  but then again, i'd say Chrno Crusade should be more popular too


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 10, 2012)

FUCK i missed it


----------



## rajin (Dec 9, 2012)

81 raw : 2 double images joined 

*Ch.193*


----------



## rajin (Dec 28, 2012)

*82 raw : 3 pages joined *

*Chapter 19*


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 28, 2012)

Keep them coming bro


----------



## Saishin (Jan 22, 2013)

Read vol.5  the summer vacations part is funny  I guess if Arisugawa is developing a crush for Rikuo  and Yui is obsessed with Takao


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 22, 2013)

you'll see  i don't think this works has surpassed Chrno Crusade but its pretty decent 

The end is near...


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jan 22, 2013)

Saishin said:


> Read vol.5  the summer vacations part is funny  I guess if Arisugawa is developing a crush for Rikuo  and Yui is obsessed with Takao



I see.
You're getting near that part.


----------



## Saishin (Jan 22, 2013)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> I see.
> You're getting near that part.


What's that sad face?  wait is about Yui right? because her friends can't remember her so I guess something bad has happened to her


----------



## rajin (Feb 6, 2013)

*World Embryo 83 Raw*


*Chapter 66 *


----------



## rajin (Apr 2, 2013)

*World Embryo 85 Raw *
*this *


----------



## rajin (Jul 14, 2013)

*World Embryo 86 Raw *
*Ch.414 *


----------



## rajin (Dec 28, 2013)

*86 english

*


----------



## wibisana (Feb 12, 2014)

this is too unpopular despite the good Idea, the premise and the action

even Guilty Crown Anime that some how similar to it more popular.

I just read ch 1-15 it's cool manga. if there is anime adaptation that would be epic.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 12, 2014)

wibisana said:


> this is too unpopular despite the good Idea, the premise and the action
> 
> even Guilty Crown Anime that some how similar to it more popular.
> 
> I just read ch 1-15 it's cool manga. if there is anime adaptation that would be epic.



It started off decently but turned to shit about 40 chapters in.


----------



## wibisana (Feb 12, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> It started off decently but turned to shit about 40 chapters in.



ah I see that's maybe why I should only stick with oneshot.
still I might look deeper till it goes weaker


----------

